# The Return of Some Older Colors



## LLVV (Jan 23, 2017)

Did anyone else notice that Pander Me, La Vie en Rouge, and Flocking Fabulous are back in stock on MAC's website?  I missed out on these so I'm very excited to add them to my collection.


----------



## BLKMimiLDN (Jan 24, 2017)

I really want them to bring back Samoan Silk


----------



## leonah (Jan 27, 2017)

BLKMimiLDN said:


> I really want them to bring back Samoan Silk



yes to this!! also bamboo and tete a tint


----------

